# Ð’Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ðº



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I noticed a couple of these on the forum lately and decided to take the big financial plunge and get one for myself.:lol:

Taking in to account the exceptional level of Soviet craftsmanship, I am not disappointed with what I have received.





































Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

OOOOOooohhhh, like the hat... was it a free-bee? 

Have you opened it yet? Does it still has the magnetic shield inside?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I bought the hat years ago to go with my Lada.

Yes, the rear shield is present. It has a plain cal.2409 without english lettering. How stiff to turn should the bezel be? This one turns a bit too easily for my liking.

Later,

William


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I bought the hat years ago to go with my Lada.
> 
> Yes, the rear shield is present. It has a plain cal.2409 without english lettering. How stiff to turn should the bezel be? This one turns a bit too easily for my liking.
> 
> ...


The bezel can be as tight as you like, it is adjusted by bending the simple brass ring that sits inside the bezel. You can prise of the bezel very easy by using a knife blade wrapped in thin plastic to prevent marking the case just put the knife in the groove between bezel and case and twist they come off very easy.

The big problem is getting them back on again, it can take some time! believe me I did one last night!

Dave


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> I bought the hat years ago to go with my Lada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel is a friction fit; as other posters have suggested, prise off and adjust the brass ring/clip. It's worth practicing, this won't be your last Vostok!

Do you still have the Lada? I'm assuming Niva - it's at the very top of my vehicular wish list. Some clever chap has recently started importing them again, but as they're LHD I think I'll hold out for a used version.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the hat years ago to go with my Lada.
> ...


I`ve had reason to lift a few Vostok bezels 7 don`t remeber having too much trouble refitting them. As to the Niva, I had one for a couple of years in the early `90s great fun, I wish I`d kept it


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> Do you still have the Lada? I'm assuming Niva - it's at the very top of my vehicular wish list. Some clever chap has recently started importing them again, but as they're LHD I think I'll hold out for a used version.


This was my first Niva:










It was destroyed in a collision back in '01. I purchased it new in '99. It was the new (at the time) body style with a 1.7l fuel injected engine. I still have a few sitting around on the farm, but have not had one plated for the road in years.

The 2121 was originally designed as a LHD and it's easier to deal with the starter and bell housing bolts in that configuration (trust me, you'll have to).









Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have adjusted the timing and the bezel, now I just need to decide on a strap or bracelet. Has anyone purchased the Ð'Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ðº S/S bracelet or rubber diver strap? Are they worth the bother, or should I just go with aftermarket?

Later,

William


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a nice one. (Boctok, not Riva - although that's quite cool, too  ) I think you've got a relatively unusual combination there: octagonal case antimagnetic, with the simple dial. I have a similar one, but have never seen another. My dial, however, is in a bit of a state and the lume has gone from the hands. Yours is looking pretty damn good. for comparison, here's my shabby cousin:










Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yours has, what seems to be, the much less common insert style bezel though. :thumbsup:

I prefer the non decorative dials.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Well, not wanting to risk $15 on a bracelet, I put together some bits and pieces I had. A bit of filing and I had one genuine Crapadoo TM bracelet. 



















Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I`ve said before IMO Roy`s HDN straps were made for Vostoks...














































unk:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As I`ve said before IMO Roy`s HDN straps were made for Vostoks...


Yeap, it's the best strap for those watches!










I remember when there were tons of Nivas around here, not many now. In fact it's very rare to see one and I believe there isn't a Lada dealership anymore (but they are going to come back pretty soon). I had a friend who bought 2 and the problem was the quality of steel on the bodywork. Porto is just by the sea and it's very damp. The guys lives right in front of the ocean and the cars staid outside. Rust did literally open holes in the bodywork! He gave up on Nivas after the second and got a Range Rover, the model previous to the ones that now exist. Bad move, the car would be spend almost half the time in the dealer to fix consecutive electrical problems. So he was fed up with that one also and bought a Panda 4x4 and it's the car he still drives around. Amazing what those little things can do off road!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do love these octagonal cased Boctoks, here's my old one on a nato


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I am tempted by the inexpensive nylon straps. Unfortunately, if I wear them while working on the farm during the summer they become rather odious. I have not had a rubber strap since I was a child and think I may try a cheap silicone one. It's a cheap watch, so I'm limiting myself to cheap straps.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> I have adjusted the timing and the bezel, now I just need to decide on a strap or bracelet. Has anyone purchased the Ð'Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ðº S/S bracelet or rubber diver strap? Are they worth the bother, or should I just go with aftermarket?


I bought a 22mm semi-cheap band at Target, made in China, but with a nice "pigskin" pattern. I cut it down according to an online tutorial for making notched straps for Seikos, and the 22mm actually fits my watch quite well. I chucked the cheap buckle and put on a generic deployant clasp, from Roy IIRC. Quite the nice look, and the strap was cheap enough to be a "beater."










Mike Steward of Phoenix (Cardiff), mickie500 on Fleabay, has some 18mm "Italian silk nylon" NATO straps on offer, I got one of his seconds in gray and a new first quality version in "petrol blue" (I think he means petrel blue?) that I think will match this dial beautifully. Pics to come ... later this year. (I'm currently bonding with my Steinhart Ocean Black DLC and Orient ER1S, both in



mach 0.0013137 said:


> As I`ve said before IMO Roy`s HDN straps were made for Vostoks...





Kutusov said:


> Yeap, it's the best strap for those watches!


I bought a couple from Roy on his Christmas special, and can't wait for warmer weather to put one on my Vostok.



William_Wilson said:


> I am tempted by the inexpensive nylon straps. Unfortunately, if I wear them while working on the farm during the summer they become rather odious.... It's a cheap watch, so I'm limiting myself to cheap straps.


NATOs can be easily removed and washed ... either hand wash in the sink with glycerine or castile soap and air dry, or in the clothes washer with gentle detergent. Buy 2-3, and wear on one whilst another dries.  They're cheap,[1] use 'em and abuse 'em.

[1] Except for the fancy pants Maratacs and Zulus and Corvus Real Bonds.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> I remember when there were tons of Nivas around here, not many now. In fact it's very rare to see one and I believe there isn't a Lada dealership anymore (but they are going to come back pretty soon). I had a friend who bought 2 and the problem was the quality of steel on the bodywork. Porto is just by the sea and it's very damp. The guys lives right in front of the ocean and the cars staid outside. Rust did literally open holes in the bodywork! He gave up on Nivas after the second and got a Range Rover, the model previous to the ones that now exist. Bad move, the car would be spend almost half the time in the dealer to fix consecutive electrical problems. So he was fed up with that one also and bought a Panda 4x4 and it's the car he still drives around. Amazing what those little things can do off road!


A friend I went to trade school with, was the mechanic at a Lada dealership. One day I dropped in to see him while he was doing a pre delivery inspection on a Signet/Riva 2107. Looking in the engine compartment, we found a piece of sandpaper wedged in the rusty inner fender, direct from the factory.:lol: It wasn't uncommon for incomplete vehicles to sit outside while waiting for glass, light assemblies, etc. It's no surprise they were rot boxes.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> I bought a 22mm semi-cheap band at Target, made in China, but with a nice "pigskin" pattern. I cut it down according to an online tutorial for making notched straps for Seikos, and the 22mm actually fits my watch quite well. I chucked the cheap buckle and put on a generic deployant clasp, from Roy IIRC. Quite the nice look, and the strap was cheap enough to be a "beater."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on notching that strap. :thumbsup:

I wore NATO's one summer while working. After a few minutes they'd be soaking wet and rather annoying. Leather bands would start to stink like a skunk's behind after a few weeks. Unfortunately it can hit 100 oF inside the barn. 

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> ... I wore NATO's one summer while working. After a few minutes they'd be soaking wet and rather annoying. Leather bands would start to stink like a skunk's behind after a few weeks. Unfortunately it can hit 100 oF inside the barn.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


You might want to consider a rubber strap then. I like the Seiko style that have textured undersides so you don't have a flat rubber surface against the skin. I wore my Seiko H558 working in temps up to 110Â° (heat index). Very easy to watch and dry, too.


----------

